# Alternative zu RMI ?



## tuxedo (22. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen ob jemand ne schicke Alternative zu RMI kennt.

Mir gehts nur drum dass ich recht einfach und schnell über einen Router hinweg (Server hinter Router) mit dem Server kommunizieren muss. Ich will mit dem Client am Server Methoden aufrufen können (brauche kein direktes Serverobjekt. Muss das ganze eh mit Interfaces austauschbar machen) und die Ergebnisse des Aufrufs zurück zum Client übertragen. Das ganze soll möglichst nicht im Klartext (irgend was binäres wär mir lieber. Muss nicht unbedingt verschlüsselt sein) über's Netz gehen.

Will  nicht unnötig Zeit investieren wenn's da shcon was "cooles" gibt.

- Alex


----------



## RoNa (23. Okt 2007)

Hi,

an Webservice hast Du schon sicherlich gedacht, oder? Hier freie Implementierung http://ws.apache.org/axis2/

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## tuxedo (23. Okt 2007)

Ja, schon. Aber das ganze muss schlanker (und einfacher) sein.

RMI ist schon optimal für mein Vorhaben, bis auf die Sache mit der Serveradresse, Portforwarding, tunneln, etc.. Da gibts einige Probleme die ich gerne vermeiden möchte. (siehe: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic57591_schon-wieder-rmi-hinter-firewall-router.html)

- Alex


----------

